# Flat Calm



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

After a month of nothing happening, we were all out on the bay yesterday waiting for a start that never happened.

Since there was basically no wind they didn't even get to lay the start line, so we sat around had a coffee, took a few pics and went home again. An interesting race indeed!

Nice dinghy:









Hey! Someone's pinching our dinghy!:









The start boat + one Tum:


















The lovely SAYONARA:









Morning sun over the city:









Enjoy.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Pretty pictures. 

Sorry the wind didn't cooperate!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, C. 

It's only remarkable because it's been blowing so hard in recent months I'm getting a new #3 made. Now this.

I must be getting old: I'm starting to find motoring out to the start line, just sitting there with everyone else and drifting around with the current to be a lot more relaxing (and possibly even more fun) than racing.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful boats. Likea bunch of supermodels. Even if they aren't doing anything, still fun to watch.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Here we call that the **** Island race, never any wind, always the best party in town.
And yes there is really a race called "**** Island"

WOW guess I'm politically incorrect. Check the Portsmouth boat club (Virginia) calendar, at least we are allowed to say it out loud.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Aha! You must be referring to the **** Island Race.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Sailormon6 said:


> Aha! You must be referring to the **** Island Race.


Yea that's the one, but it has more to do with Roosters than ####s.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

albrazzi said:


> Here we call that the **** Island race, never any wind, always the best party in town.
> And yes there is really a race called "**** Island"
> 
> WOW guess I'm politically incorrect. Check the Portsmouth boat club (Virginia) calendar, at least we are allowed to say it out loud.


I don't know that PC or PIC is appropriate. You'd get away with CockIsland but alas the connection with wedding tackle has your (or anyone else's for that matter) synonym for one eyed trouser snake on the banned list.

btw .... C ... how did you photoshop out the rain ?


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn't mean to hijack the thread, but I've seen my share of no wind races and they can still be fun. On one I put my swim fins on and flew from boat to boat like a fish, and there was one with Fog, it was surreal like an episode from Star Trek, boats would just come out of the fog and go back into it.
I'm afraid I'm lost on the "Wedding Tackle" must be some aussie humor. Cheers


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

albrazzi said:


> I'm afraid I'm lost on the "Wedding Tackle" must be some aussie humor. Cheers


wedding tackle ... family jewels ....


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> btw .... C ... how did you photoshop out the rain ?


I didn't have to.. not a drop that day. 

It's often like that around here: Dark and Stormy but nary a drop to show for it... tho' I'm sure that if Bent was aboard, the heavens would have opened up - at least that what happened last time.

That reminds me - he's coming to see us this weekend! Perhaps that's why there was so much spectacular thunder, lightning and heavy rain last night?? It was just a practice session for Bent's arrival!! Cool. We need the rain.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like plenty of wind to me, but I guess you're not used to what we have to deal with on Long Island Sound.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

We just get out the spin, motor backwards around the course! makes for a great view from shore if nothing else! Or another time, we started hauling folks up the mast to kill time.......had one young lady literally climb up it, never been up a mast before. Meanwhile my son's GF was hanging onto the mast with a bear hug, we could not pull her up! amazing the differences in folks and heights!

You can see some of both towards middle and bottom of these pics.
Lake Washington Sailboat Racing

Marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

blt2ski said:


> We just get out the spin, motor backwards around the course! makes for a great view from shore if nothing else!


I've never heard of that one before, but that sounds like fun! It'd sure confuse everyone else out there. "How come they've got wind and we haven't??"  

Must try it next time.. Thanks, Marty!


----------

